# Its a slave girls fault..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A slave call girl from Sardinia named Gedophamee was attending a great but
as yet unnamed athletic festival 2500 years ago in Greece.

In those days believe it or not the athletes performed naked.

To prevent unwanted arousal while competing, the men imbibed freely on drink
containing saltpeter (opposite effect to Viagra) before and throughout the variety of events.

At the opening ceremonial parade Gedophamee observed the first wave of naked
magnificent males marching toward her and she exclaimed: " OH!! Limp
Pricks!"

Over the next two and a half millennia that morphed into " Olympics".


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't bother getting your coat - I'll get it for you.

Talking of viagra, I take it every night. I don't really need it but I'm a restless sleeper and it stops me rolling out of bed.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ray where do you dig them up from.

If BP were to be a sponsor would they be the Oilyimpics

Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Most of the 'pricks' at the modern Olympics are working as overpaid 'links' for the BBC.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

